
Ask HN: What are you using for both offline and online backups? - emilioolivares
It&#x27;s been a while since this has been asked. Last thread I found was from 2011. It would be great to get everyone&#x27;s views as I&#x27;m in the market for a full drive back up solution. For photos&#x2F;video I use SmugMug, Google Photos and Amazon Prime&#x27;s offering. Thanks!
======
atmosx
A D-Link DNS-320 NAS for home backup (mostly pictures and personal videos) and
tarsnap for my VPSs or any local data that I want to backup remotely.

Where I work we have a 'server' computer running windows. I went for backblaze
as an online backup option (full disk backup) because it's easy to use, it has
a 'sort' of encryption[1] and it's pay-once save all kind of thing, so I don't
have to bother all that much. Oh, also we have great upstream speed at the
office so problems there...

That said, since my upstream speed at home is limited, the things that I can
backup on the _cloud_ are limited.

[1] Backblaze's encryption key is submitted on the browser, via JS. Not the
_most secure_ scheme you can find. IMHO if you're not worried about state-
level espionage that's fine.

------
romanhn
All of my data lives on a Drobo to protect from drive failure and synced
nightly to Google Drive in case the entire thing gets destroyed in
earthquake/fire or is stolen in a break-in.

------
thekonqueror
Another happy backblaze user here. I use synctoy to backup data on a local USB
drive and let backblaze sync everything to their servers.

------
saluki
local machine/work files backed up to external drive with time machine and
crashplan.

work files copied to an external drive monthly this is also backed up with
crashplan.

photos to external hard drive and backed up to crashplan and burned to DVDs
which are taken to my parents house a few times per year and stored there.

We also have physical prints made of our favorite photos.

------
imakesnowflakes
I print out the really important/nice photos and store a hard copy..

